# The pec "dance"



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 2, 2006)

Sooo....The good ol' pec dance, I have never been able to do it (yes I have tried, how cool is that?)

anyways is it something every pro bodybuilder can do?

as in all it takes is some muscular pecs? Or is there some trick to it...









Best discussion on IM.........Ever


----------



## Double D (Nov 2, 2006)

Been able to do it for as long as I remember. But definintly not nearly as cool as watching my wife do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spud (Nov 2, 2006)

It just requires good muscle control. I can do it too, but it looks like my pecs are twitching sometimes...

I think if you can move your ears (not with your hands, dumbass), you can make your pecs do the salsa.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Nov 2, 2006)

I can move my ears and pecs = )  people are freaked when I move my ears


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 2, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


> Sooo....The good ol' pec dance, I have never been able to do it (yes I have tried, how cool is that?)
> 
> anyways is it something every pro bodybuilder can do?
> 
> as in all it takes is some muscular pecs? Or is there some trick to it...




Put your hands out in front of you palms facing each other.  Press your palms together and feel your pecs flex.  Keep doing that and concentrating on flexing your pecs.  Eventually, once you get the feeling of it, you'll be able to do it without putting your hands out in front of you.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2006)

Diablo1990 said:


> I can move my *ears* and pecs = ) people are freaked when I move my ears


----------



## Mista (Nov 2, 2006)

Spud said:


> *It just requires good muscle control.* I can do it too, but it looks like my pecs are twitching sometimes...
> 
> I think if you can move your ears (not with your hands, dumbass), you can make your pecs do the salsa.



Yep


----------



## maniclion (Nov 3, 2006)

I can make my penis dance wanna see!


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I can make my penis dance wanna see!



It'll have to wait til I get a new microscope.......


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

some people can roll their bellies from bottom to top... i try but can only manage a side to side wave thing ..


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I can do all of the above. Ears, pecs, and penis.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 3, 2006)

maniclion said:


> I can make my penis dance wanna see!


----------



## fletcher6490 (Nov 3, 2006)

I asked this same question when I first joined IM.  Man did I catch a lot of shit for it   

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=56102


----------

